

Finding Big Start-Up Ideas, Even in Small Cities - mamatta
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/12/11/finding-big-start-up-ideas-even-in-small-cities/

======
ahi
The fact that they use Rick DeVos as an example tells you everything you need
to know about the sorry state of entrepreneurship in Michigan. Our leading VC
is the heir to a fortune built on scamming entrepreneurs.

------
loceng
Not as much money floating, flying around, so you have to be more creative,
more convincing.

